# 1910 Ford T



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

I am forwarding an interesting mail. If you have not seen it earlier enjoy it.

Sharad










1910 Ford Model T
Show this to your friends, children and/or grandchildren!
THE YEAR IS 1910 
This will boggle your mind, I know it did mine! 

 **
The year is 1910 
One hundred years ago. 
What a difference a century makes! 
Here are some statistics, relating to the USA, for the Year 1910:
[*]* 
The average life expectancy for men was 47 years.
Fuel for this car was sold in drug stores only. 
Only 14 percent of the homes had a bathtub.
Only 8 percent of the homes had a telephone.
There were only 8,000 cars and only 144 miles of paved roads.
The maximum speed limit in most cities was 10 mph.
The tallest structure in the world was the Eiffel Tower!
The average US wage in 1910 was 22 cents per hour.
The average US worker made between $200 and $400 per year ..
A competent accountant could expect to earn $2000 per year, 
A dentist $2,500 per year, a veterinarian between $1,500 and $4,000 per year, and a mechanical engineer about $5,000 per year.
More than 95 percent of all births took place at HOME .
Ninety percent of all Doctors had NO COLLEGE EDUCATION!
Instead, they attended so-called medical schools, many of which
were condemned in the press AND the government as "substandard." 
Sugar cost four cents a pound.
Eggs were fourteen cents a dozen.
Coffee was fifteen cents a pound.
Most women only washed their hair once a month, 
and used Borax or egg yolks for shampoo.
Canada passed a law that prohibited poor people from 
entering into their country for any reason.
The Five leading causes of death were:
1. Pneumonia and influenza 
2. Tuberculosis 
3. Diarrhea 
4. Heart disease 
5. Stroke

The American flag had 45 stars…
The population of Las Vegas , Nevada , was only 30!!!
Crossword puzzles, canned beer, and iced tea hadn't been invented yet.
There was no Mother's Day or Father's Day.
Two out of every 10 adults couldn't read or write and only 6 percent 
of all Americans had graduated from high school.
Marijuana, heroin, and morphine were all available over the counter 
at the local corner drugstores.
Back then pharmacists said, "Heroin clears the complexion, 
gives buoyancy to the mind, Regulates the stomach and bowels, 
and is, in fact, a perfect guardian of health!" 
( Shocking? DUH! )
Eighteen percent of households had at least one full-time servant or domestic help ….
There were about 230 reported murders in the ENTIRE U.S.A.! 
I am now going to forward this to someone else without typing it myself.
From there, it will be sent to others all over the WORLD - 
all in a matter of seconds!
Try to imagine what it may be like in another 100 years.


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

All in all, sometimes I think it was still a better world.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

The dollar was worth 25 times more in terms of purchasing power than what it is now so $5,000 was really $125,000 for an engineer. Also, remember that there were no income taxes back in 1910. The first house that we lived in when I was a kid belonged to my grandmother whose husband died when my father was only 5. The house was a large two story house with three bedrooms upstairs and a den, living room, kitchen, dining room, and study downstairs; there were two bathrooms. My great grandfather built that house for my grandmother for $5,000. So when it comes to money you have to use the value of the dollar in *terms of what it would buy* when comparing the financial figures in any kind of meaningful way. Healthwise, we were obviously worse off. We may be shocked that you could buy those drugs over the counter back then but I bet that the drug problem per capita back then was miniscule compared to today. The murder figure obviously tells volumes about where we are today. My point is that in a lot of ways we were better off back then and in some ways we were worse off.

*BTW, this is not a political statement!!!!!*


----------



## waters (Mar 29, 2009)

So if we're looking at it in terms of comparable purchasing power, then this would say that in those days a mechanical engineer could make enough to purchase an average to above average home in one year? Obviously not that all of their earnings would go towards buying the house, but figuratively speaking, their earning power was the same as the cost of a house annually. We couldn't say that about today's dollar, that's for sure. I don't think that many computer design engineers earn the cost of a house each year. At least not in my area.

Anyway, It's interesting to think about none the less, how things change.  Thanks for sharing this Sharad!

And as far as the murder rate goes…..many more people carried weapons in those days…. not many animals pick on a porcupine…...


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Sharad,

In all that, you never mention the 0-60 time for the car!

I imagine the next hundred years will see even more changes, as current technologies are used to create even more technology.

I'm not so sure I want to see the world in a hundred years.

Lee


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

I see the literacy rate hasn't kept pace with the rate of technology…..


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Thanks for sharing this Sharad!*

Things weren't too much different 78 years ago when I was born.

I think things started changing real fast after about 1950.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

All of the financial statistics are indicative of some things, but what is harder is to speculate on what has resulted in all of these changes. Certainly, technology has made a difference. The faster that people can share information, via technology, the faster that more technological developments come along. I work in the wireless phone industry. When I first bought a cell phone about 15 years ago, that was pretty much all it did. You made phone calls. Today, my phone has way more computing power than the first personal computer that I remember my family having and that computer took up most of the space on a desk. We have tremendous power through technology. What has been lost is a sense of personal responsibility and consequences for what we do with the power that we have. We wee this in almost all aspects of our society.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I built an addition to our house in 1955, & between $45, & $50/thousand board feet for all of the lumber.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

rivergirl, I saw an article which had the following title: Could you have passed an 8th grade graduation test in 1895? Probably not.

The article then proceeded to show an actual test that was given in a school house in a small rural school somewhere out west; I believe that it might have been a little school in Kansas, Montana or Idaho. Not only that, it also gave the actual answers as they were written by one of the students of the school, including the essay that the child wrote.

The students had three or four hours to take the exam, if my memory serve me well.

I just did a search and it must have been Salinas, Kansas. This looks like the test that I'm referring to but it's not the article that I read. BTW, I don't know anything about this web site so I hope that it is ok.

test with answers

Anyways, I don't know if this is a true story or not but it's worth looking into for those who are interested.

I can speak first hand of the following: We worked around 25 high school students over the course of one summer about 25 years ago. We didn't work them all at the same time; however, we might have had 4 or 5 at a time. Only 2 survived the summer. None of them could read a tape measure. None came in on time on a regular basis. They would often just lay out. Nearly all were disrespectful. Nearly all broke the few rules that we had. They often had unauthorized visitors. They did not understand the simple rules of counting and arithmetic.

We were making a wooden product that had a number of parts - left hand parts and right hand parts, ect. Some were involved with drilling holes in these parts, others in the packaging of the parts. We would tell them how many of this part we needed and how many of that part. We told them to drill the parts and stack them in stacks of ten on a pallet so that they could keep up with the quantities. The way that a part was left or right was in the orientation of the holes. 1st of all, the stacks never had the same amount; 2nd, if they did it wouldn't have mattered because they couldn't count the stacks right and they surely could not multiply the stacks and come up with the right number of parts. Invariably lefts and rights were way out of balance and material was wasted. Whenever they were involved with the packaging of the products it was a complete disaster. The students were supervised but we couldn't afford to have one supervisor per student, nor could we afford to babysit. We never worked another high school student after that summer.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

In 1910 my Grandfather was a 19 year old farmer. When I was young I heard many stories about the early days from him. I sure am glad I was born when I was.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Any one know the years?


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Will the world be around in 100 years from now? Remember, 80% of the life forms that have ever existed on earth are extinct!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Knothead, how in this world does anyone know when this world will end? I generally don't worry about it. I do know that I was born a little over 60 years ago so I have already done that. I figure it was my allotted time to be born. I may die in 5 minutes, five days, five weeks, five years, or 25 years. I figure it will be my allotted time to leave this world when it happens. The world may end 5 minutes after I'm gone or I may go out when the world goes out or the world may go out 500 years after I'm gone. If I go out the same time the world goes out then it will be a coincidence that my allotted time to go out was the same as the allotted time for the world to go out. Does any human being have any control over these things? I think not. The world can end in a split second with the explosion of the sun.

BTW, do you know that I only cost my father $25.00 to get born? Imagine that.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

I love you helluvawreck… Hahahaha… One of the funniest things you said was that the kids couldn't mulitiply or read a ruler. You know those are grade THREE skills and we don't teach math facts to mastery anymore in public school. All of your experience working with high school kids that one memorable summer is so painfully and obviously true that if I didn't laugh I would cry. I taught middle school math and reading in public school for a number of years and I QUIT. I had a public school teacher salary and benefits and I QUIT because the school administrators are so incompentant most of the time. The kids I can "manage" but teach? HA- what a joke. And I could not live with the fascade of public education. Strange how so many people think Newton was just gazing at an apple tree one day and then DREAMED UP the law of gravity… NEWTON WAS HIGHLY EDUCATED!!!! A apparently Archimedes was just taking a bath and wahla- the principle of displacement was hatched. And then there was Galileo the star gazer, and Michael Angelo the magnificent painter and sculpture and inventor…...and then there's that bunch of farmers who wrote something called the Constitution… and so on These types of highly productive people were not only highly educated, they were also disciplined. Self disciplined. Michael Angelo threw out apprentices every day of the week. Love the guy.


----------



## waters (Mar 29, 2009)

can I borrow a soapbox anyone? I have a trinket box idea.

;P


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

GMman, rare pictures of automobiles. I wish somebody knows the years. 
Thank you all for your thought provoking comments/

Sharad


----------

